# Water Methanol Injection, Set Up Thread!



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I am looking into different ways to mount a W/M Kit I got for christmas.

It is the AEM kit, I don't want to use the wiper fluid reservoir since my buddy goes through his fast, and I don't want to keep having to refill it so frequently. 

I was told, you should not put the reservoir in the engine bay. 

This is my buddies set up, but I am not too fond of making holes on my panels and what not. 

Hopefully you guys some ideas. I would love to see you all's set ups and locations!!


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Its ok to put your tank and pump in the engine bay. Just make sure to keep everything (tank, pump, plumbing, wiring, etc) away from moving components and the exhaust. On your Mk.4 (i assume its a Mk.4) you can mount the tank next to the waterfall wire loom on the firewall with a bit of moving around of some relays and such. The pump can mount just above the tranny with a bracket attaching it to the trans. mount. Its better to mount everything in the engine bay. Less distance, less hose to pressurize, less of a chance of chafing a wire or hose on the firewall or pinching it on a seat rail or a door jamb, ect. Just my .02 though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

The pump should be within a couple of feet of the reservoir and below it. Other than that, you've got the freedom to arrange the parts as you see fit, really. I recommend trunk mounting for optimal weight distribution which facilitates better handling (and ride comfort, too).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i vote mounting the pump on the chassis underneath the washer reservoir...  But as Scott said nothing wrong with the truck so long as the pump is below it (gravity fed)


----------

